# Oil Filter Question



## Jack Straw (Dec 7, 2011)

Today I purchased an oil filter for my Kubota zero turn mower from the local Kubota dealer. I paid 13$ for a small Kohler oil filter. Is there a way to cross reference that filter to say a fram filter which I think should be 1/2 the price? Is that something I could get at NAPA?

Thanks


----------



## smoke show (Dec 7, 2011)

And the kubota part number is???


----------



## oldspark (Dec 7, 2011)

Easy as pie, some of the filters are not as good as others, this is a hot topic on some forums.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes go to NAPA they should be able to cross it for you.


----------



## oldspark (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope this is of help http://www.orangetractortalks.com/2008/12/gray-market-kubota-oil-filter-part-numbers/


----------



## muncybob (Dec 7, 2011)

...and, from what I've read and heard from people that shoould know what they are talking about....stay away from Fram.  NAPA/Wix seem to be well liked filters, that's what I use and no problems on my Chevy that's about to hit 300k.


----------



## oldspark (Dec 7, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> ...and, from what I've read and heard from people that shoould know what they are talking about....stay away from Fram.  NAPA/Wix seem to be well liked filters, that's what I use and no problems on my Chevy that's about to hit 300k.


 Yep but some dont agree so I did not want to bring it up, I use Wix.


----------



## bluedogz (Dec 7, 2011)

I buy Wix wholesale at www.fleetfilter.com.

I drive so much that I do 10-15 changes/year, so I buy a case of Wix filters for the Camry.  They provide a very nice cross-reference wizard on the website; so does Fram.


----------



## ironpony (Dec 7, 2011)

and avoid the dealer mark up
which I understand they need to stay in business
so I do pay more sometimes
like the combustion motor I bought from the local Harman dealer today
I know I could of gotten it cheaper online
but it might save someones job


----------



## Giles (Dec 8, 2011)

I buy all my oil--air--hydraulic filters from www.rockauto.com. They have mostly Wix but other brands also. For me Wix is the Best for the price, and rockauto has fantastic shipping time! If you can't crossreference with rockauto go to Wix filters and they can.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 8, 2011)

+1 on Wix Filters.


----------



## gmule (Dec 8, 2011)

Napa found me my motorcycle oil filters for my XV750 and my YZ450F. They are wix filters and cost half as much as what the Yamaha dealer charges.


----------



## tim1 (Dec 9, 2011)

We all have our own perceptions of value. For me, I use oem filters on my cummins diesel and Kubota tractor, and diesel vw. These diesel engines will go 1/2 a million miles if you take care of them. Why save 7-10 dollars on a service if looking at the long term engine life. On my toyota gas pickup, I do use Napa gold which is wix. There are places to save money, but not on diesel engine life. This is just me! I love the smell of diesel in the morning  Tim


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 9, 2011)

tim1 said:
			
		

> We all have our own perceptions of value. For me, I use oem filters on my cummins diesel and Kubota tractor, and diesel vw. These diesel engines will go 1/2 a million miles if you take care of them. Why save 7-10 dollars on a service if looking at the long term engine life. On my toyota gas pickup, I do use Napa gold which is wix. There are places to save money, but not on diesel engine life. This is just me! I love the smell of diesel in the morning  Tim



Just who do you think makes those OEM filters Tim? ;-)  You actually can buy better filters than OEM and often for less $$.


----------



## tim1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Good question, but I am pretty sure that wix does not make the Fleetguard and Bosch filters. Do know about the Kubota. Any web site to find out?  Thanks  Always willing to learn something! Tim


----------



## Ash_403 (Dec 9, 2011)

This page is a few years old, but I'd bet most of it still holds true to this day.
http://minimopar.knizefamily.net/oilfilters/index.html

And Fleetguard makes their own filters, or at least the vast majority of the Fleetguard branded filters.  They have their own manufacturing facilities/plants.


----------



## Giles (Dec 9, 2011)

If anyone is currently using a Fram filter, you would be advised to google--"Problems with Fram oil filters". I am sure you could find the simillar information on other brands but I have personally had oil filter failure.
Research and decide.


----------



## tim1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks really hot, that is a real interesting.  I have always liked Baldwin, but can't get them locally. My Bosch are made in Germany and the Kubota is made in Japan. I thought fleetguard made thier own..  thanks for your input.. fram filters have cost some dodge owners their engine.  Tim


----------



## oldspark (Dec 9, 2011)

This is amzoil but interesting none the less, they like Wix after theres of course.
http://www.wolverine-synthetics.com/pages/amsoil_filter_comparison.html


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 9, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> This is amzoil but interesting none the less, they like Wix after theres of course.
> http://www.wolverine-synthetics.com/pages/amsoil_filter_comparison.html



I've got AMSOIL filters on the cars, some of my personal equipment, and WIX on just about everything else.  I've also used Donaldson filters on various engines without trouble and have only heard positive reviews to date.  In a pinch, I use NAPA Gold (Wix) filters when I don't have my preferred model handy.

Anybody having a hard time finding Baldwin filters should check out their local Grainger store.  If you have one near you, they carry Baldwin.


----------



## babzog (Dec 10, 2011)

I use wix or  purolator filters on my cars.


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 11, 2011)

Wix part no for that filter is 1348, 1394 fits the kawasaki engines. Run the napa silver version 21348 on my Kohlers & cars both. 1000's of hours & no prob. About $ 3.49 each. A C


----------



## lefty (Dec 29, 2011)

JUST A THOUGHT ON YOUR OIL FILTER FRAM IS NOT THE GREATEST FILTER  ACCORDING TO UTUBE,  YOU HAVE TO BE CARE FULL  THAT IT HAS A CHECK  VALVE ON IT   WIX, NAPA  ARE GREAT MORE PAPER INSIDE THAN FRAM  YOU CAN CROSS IT WITH A WIX FILLTER


----------



## scottm1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Any engine I cared enough about to change the oil and filter, I care enough to not use a FRAM filter on it. Just my 2 cents


----------

